# Need Help Identifying My Fisf



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi! Guys.
I need help in identifying a lot of my fish, lets start with the one below and I shall post more


----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

1. Maylandia estherae (red zebra)
2. Hybrid Peacock (OB Peacock)
3. Hybrid Peacock
4. Hybrid Peacock (Strawberry, Fire... Peacock, goes by a bunch of names)
5. Copadichromis borleyi Kadango
6. Maybe Labidochromis hongi, not sure if pure


----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks and how about these?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

There is no need to create duplicate threads for these.

1. Hybrid Peacock
2. Fossochromis rostratus
3. Malformed Red Peacock
4. Hybrid Peacock
5. Impossible to say.


----------

